# Need Some Creative Minds!



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

So for 4-H/Fair I have 5 stalls this year and we are required to decorate above them for our farm and such. I need ideas of what to put up there. I've done this since 2010 but I do kinda want to do something a bit different this year. I don't remember what I did in 2010. In 2011 we did a bit of a horse theme since we have so much horse stuff but there isn't a lot of goat stuff you can decorate with. Last year it was the same sign & fabric with goat pictures & flowers I believe. I have a picture of 2011 that I added below so you can get a basic idea of the layout and the the options there are to decorate. We have the same background fabric & Vincek Farm sign which I think we have to use again since fabric is just so expensive and the sign took forever to make. Any ideas of what to decorate it with or pictures or what you have done for your fairs? Please help, I'm completely braindead on ideas.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about taking pictures of the goats in hats and such and putting those up? In particular, the ones you are taking to the fair. Then hang the pictures above the pen where the goat will be with their name.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a few ideas
1. You could take a picture of each goat being brought to the fair and paste or photoshop their heads onto flowers with their names next to them.
2. You could take a picture of each goat and paste or photoshop crowns and fancy headresses on their heads, and present their names like Queen ______ Prince_____ etc etc.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

At our fair we normally have themes, last time it was pirates, so everyone did skulls and crossbones, black flags, things like that. 

But you could do pictures of them as kids, or your herd, or fun fact charts, the history of the breed, put up ribbons, rosettes, plaques etc, that you have been awarded from past shows, print out feed brand logos that you use and support and hang them up there, maybe the ADGA logo (or who ever you are reg with) maybe a VinceK Farms ~ Since_____, or something like that...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just make it colorful, fun and eye catching!


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

I've seen people do a "cream of the crop" theme with shocks of corn and sort of harvest related stuff. 

a 2013 unlucky or superstition theme with pics of goats walking under ladders, guilty goat looking at a broken mirror....

You could also decorate those hats with some stuff from the dollar store or yard sales. sort of change up what you've done in past years using the same stuff.


----------

